# Now for the Bonus Years!



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

One thing I miss from Nuke's days is the posting of (other people's) birthdays. 

But, as the walrus said, the time has come...

Today is my 70th birthday. I had to drop the 29 eventually, nobody believed me any more.

Well I celebrated on Friday with a high tea with 15 friends at our local patisserie, and a very nice one it is too. Bite size sandwiches with smoked salmon and roast beef, (no, not together!), quiches, apple crumbles, pecan tarts, lemon meringues, fairy cakes, choc brownies, macarons, cream scones. All miniatures so we could enjoy as many as caught our eyes. Pimms, coffee and teas to order.

Today I'm lunching with my number 2 son and family at a nearby trattoria. Sadly the rest of my family and friends are scattered around the world. We drank a toast to absent friends, including y'all, so please have one for me today.

Some of my resolutions for the rest of my life: 
- to spend less time in banks, businesses and mobile phone shops ranting to get my rights
- to scale down unnecessary business relationships, paperwork and expense
- to be more patient and understanding, and demonstrate more caring to fellow humans
- to get my affairs (no not that kind) in order so my heirs won't have a lot of cr*p to sort out,

Well of course there others, probably much the same as yours, so I won't bore you with them. Bottom line - every day is a bonus so best to make the most of it, we never know which one will be the last. There's an expression much used by SA soldiers (of times gone by) doing their National Service - "min dae" (pronounced dah) means "few days", or more liberally "this will end one day". 

I'm gonna have a great day, so I wish y'all the same. Any other 70th's this week? >>>>>>>>>


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Great post Viv and a very happy Birthday to you from me. I shall raise a glass to you tonight on your special day. Ah sod it! Ill raise more than one.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> Great post Viv and a very happy Birthday to you from me. I shall raise a glass to you tonight on your special day. Ah sod it! Ill raise more than one.


Thank you Barry. I was hoping you would... as the saying goes "you can't walk on one leg". But I didn't want to be pushy or be the cause of the breakdown of British morals.:kiss:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> Thank you Barry. I was hoping you would... as the saying goes "you can't walk on one leg". But I didn't want to be pushy or be the cause of the breakdown of British morals.:kiss:


Happy Birthday Viv. I shall raise an extra glass to you. :smile2::smile2::smile2:

Don't worry about breaking down Barry's morals - he hasn't got any , well not in relation to the demon drink>

Birthday dates on the forum; a lot of people put false dates.:surprise: - sort of protest at being asked I think.

Geoff


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

I will be seventy in January, it will be the first birthday ever when I have been bothered about my age, normally they just come and go but seventy seems to be a bit of a mile stone even more that twenty one!..

It is when I become an official "silly old bugger" and become tolerated and have to take a back seat!.. Great init.

In hospital a few weeks back my family came to visit, Raffy my youngest grandson aged 3 looked at me as he sat on the bed and proudly announced, "Grandad. your knackered", everybody including me looked at one another and burst out laughing, out of the mouths of babes and all that

ray.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Viv, and I hope there'll be many more.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday to you! 
Mr PatP will be seventy next year. Not sure how he will feel. Like you, Ray, he is never bothered about birthdays (including mine  ) but I do wonder if he might be feeling a little bit of trepidation about it. Perhaps, if I suspect it is the case, it will give me the excuse to not bother about his  .


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday Viv! 
70 is the new 40
Hope there Are many more to come


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Wishing you a HAPPY Birthday from me.:wav:ccasion5::happyhippy:ccasion4:


cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A very happy birthday Viv 

Life begins at 70>>

You can do whatever you want

And sod those that don't like it>:grin2:

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

aldra said:


> A very happy birthday Viv
> 
> Life begins at 70>>
> 
> ...


Except drive over 3.5t if you do not pass the Medical and

The Police do not like it if you do.>

That was the big one for me, as it is at 73, 76, 79 .........


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Happy Birthday Viv, hope it was a good one, had a couple of glasses before i saw this,so sneaked a piece of chocolate I had been saving for a special occassion to celebrate.
John is another who is 70 next month, has sent off for his C1, now to wait and see.
Enjoy your travels 
Sue x


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

aldra said:


> A very happy birthday Viv
> 
> Life begins at 70>>
> 
> ...


Been doing that all my life! It got me into a lot of trouble at school. I was probably the first girl in 50 years to be threatened with "de-prefectation". Girls remember the "flick" (hairstyle)? Just one of the long list of "thou shalt not...s" was back-combing one's hair. Well I had this blonde mop of shoulder length hair that had to be groomed into a voluminous beehive with the ends flicking upwards like a wave on Waiamea Bay. Enter headmistress just at the point of no return...

Not that I became more responsible as I grew older, but what happens in Vegas (read Bulawayo) stays in Vegas.>>


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I can't believe how the time flies . . I'm 71 already - but I'm not ready to be 71 😱 happy birthday to you 😉


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Nearly missed you.
You´ve joined the elite as Sandra will confirm :grin2: Bit late lo say happy birthday, but I will

Jan


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Happy belated Birthday Viv.!!
I also missed seeing your post yesterday as the build up to Christmas is upon us and too many double booked invites are happening.
I agree with your plans and resolutions. I found being 40, 50 & even 60 there was a future. But somehow turning 70 diminished the horizon.
Make hay while the sun shines but don't try and do too much as the memory won't allow us to process it all. Odd how things many years ago are more vivid than last week.

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

..thanks Ray... great advice.... hence the use of words like whatisname, doodah, thingamajig etc.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the kind wishes and greetings. back to the grindstone today. Gotta get on now with paying work. Got an airfare to pay for. Luckily just scored a bargain with Emirates, back mid-March.


----------

